

No More Contests - jmartens
http://www.cpusage.com/blog/corp-comm/no-more-contests/

======
josh2600
Frankly, I've always thought that these sorts of competitions are useless
predictors of success. So many of the "winners" of these competitions are
building unsustainable businesses capitalizing on current trends and not on
prescience.

Good on you buddy :). Please do update us on what you do to promote your
business instead.

------
cyphersanctus
Well, that "popularity contest" not only comes down to how big a company is.
Its a good measure of how marketing savvy your company is. As a growth hacker,
i use many different free channels and mediums to help the small guys reach
more people. Perhaps you could take this experience as a reason to think about
getting your team better instructed in these growth issues, or maybe consider
hiring one who already has experience of the sort.

------
recursive
> However, we asked you to do that for not.

naught.

~~~
jmartens
Thanks...I knew something was wrong with that sentence but couldn't figure it
out!

------
mansoor-s
As anyone who has been to high school could easily tell you, when you ask the
general public to vote, it's a popularity contest. No surprise here.

------
mememememememe
The Jumpstart he links <http://www.bluecollaragency.com/jumpstart#overview>
doesn't make sense to me because the winning team is a design firm? They
should participate in a homogeneous contest, where all the participants are
offering related services, like web hosting, cloud services, etc. That helps
attracting new customers.

